# The Edgy AF roconnor1994 Progression Thread



## roconnor1994 (Sep 30, 2022)

Right so my main goal currently is to get sub 15 with CFOP, already average around 16-17, so it shouldn't be too hard

Am just finishing up with OLL, so i'm thinking of learning some advanced F2L and basic ZBLL's after.

The main problem is the hardware. My valk M is not up to the job, algs are wayyy slower than they could be because of me getting stuck on the cube, so I ordered a RS3M 2021, which hopefully will be as good as the 2020, and the maglev seems interesting


----------



## the_chad (Sep 30, 2022)

roconnor1994 said:


> The main problem is the hardware. My valk M is not up to the job, algs are wayyy slower than they could be because of me getting stuck on the cube



that's skill issue


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 30, 2022)

Strange that you think the Valk 3m is a problem. Despite its age it is still one of the best 3x3's on the market. In my opinion it is even better than the RS3M 2020, which is better than the RS3M maglev.

It's incorrect to say that your biggest issue is the Valk. Maybe try cleaning it out and giving it a good setup?


----------



## roconnor1994 (Oct 2, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Strange that you think the Valk 3m is a problem. Despite its age it is still one of the best 3x3's on the market. In my opinion it is even better than the RS3M 2020, which is better than the RS3M maglev.
> 
> It's incorrect to say that your biggest issue is the Valk. Maybe try cleaning it out and giving it a good setup?


to be completely honest, i cleaned it out, dried it, relubed it with dnm on the pieces and adheron on the tracks

What i didn't mention about the valk m is that the magnets dont like staying in, and i hate it


----------



## roconnor1994 (Oct 4, 2022)

Forgot to update, so here

My RS3M 2021 came yesterday, and I really enjoy it. The corner cutting is eh, but the rest works so well that it's definitely my new main. i'd say now thanks to the switch, i'm getting more and more sub 15's, although this might just be coincidence


----------



## roconnor1994 (Oct 4, 2022)

PB Ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-04
avg of 5: 13.09

Time List:
1. 11.83 D2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U2 B' U' L F' D' U2 R' B2 U2 R'
2. (15.61) L2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 R' D2 L U2 L U' F2 D' F' L R B' F' L2 B
3. (9.96) L2 F' R B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 U L R2 B' D U2 F' R
4. 13.00 D B' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' F2 R U2 R' B2 D' B U2 R F2 U2 F
5. 14.45 U F2 D2 L' B D F' D2 L' F B2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F D2



Edit:


Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-04
avg of 5: 12.83

Time List:
1. (14.21) R U2 R D2 B2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R B2 U' B F L D F R' D2 
2. 13.24 U' R' D' F' B' L2 U' L F' U2 F2 U2 R' L' D2 L' U2 R' D2 
3. 12.73 L B L2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 D' L2 U B L' U2 F L R' 
4. (12.13) U2 D' F' U B2 U2 L F' D2 R2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 L2 B2 
5. 12.53 R' F2 U R2 U B' D R B' U2 F2 R U2 B2 L U2 R L U2 R'


----------

